# Heavy Duty Snowblower



## Desperado380 (Dec 22, 2005)

I've seen in my passings a dual tire snow blower (tires side by side). Does anyone know if this is some kind of kit, option, or homemade. I didnt read the brand name but it looked fairly new. The deck was also as wide as the tires so it looked as though it were designed for it.


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

*Dual wheel blower*

Here's a dual wheel blower by White. I'm sure there are other manufacturers out there.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

What is the benefit of having two wheels/tires on each side? Never had any problems with single wheels. Just looks like more stuff to maintain...


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

The one pictured above is a 45" cutting path adn a 13HP motor. That thing is a serious blower and probably weighs a ton. With that kind of weight and size I could see the need for a dually set up like that.


----------



## Desperado380 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Blower*

Well when you have a deck that wide the advantage would be stability and traction. With a thinner deck you really dont have any more options other than the traditional track or single tire.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

I seen one at my dealers. Its one bad boy blower.

BD


----------



## shop22 (Jan 2, 2006)

be careful with the dual wheel blowers, they tend to break at the housing that holds the axles together. I've fixed alot of cub snowblowers with that problem. it's not a cheap repair. If you're looking for a heavy duty blower, try a simplicity. the 10hp and up all have very heavy duty handles and there is no need for dual wheels,


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

white --cub-cadet and a few others are all made from --MDT. spend the money on simplicity you wont regret it. the handles wont brake there heavy in the front so they scrape reel well. i have 6 and commercial used the oldest 2 are from 1991 and over 2000 hrs on them.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I have heard from many to stay away from the dual tire setups, also anything WIDER as a walk behind over say 34/35" range gets more difficult to meanuver around since the width of the intake of snow is farther away from the drive tires. The simplicitys i use have a locking differential but theyll still pull side to side if heavy snow is going only in say half of it... remember its slippery even with mondo tires. I wanted to get a 38" and i was talked out of it by the dealer and another person thats used one. I got another 32" with the 1hp larger motor. I like them and they eat a lot of snow. Theyre very heavy duty. I have BIG pictures of both of them if anyone would like, shoot me an email [email protected] ill gladly send you as many as youd like of both models, by FAR they are heavier built than any toro etc made.


----------



## GrtArtiste (Oct 26, 2005)

BIG DRIFT said:


> I seen one at my dealers. Its one bad boy blower.
> 
> BD


The pictured machine lists for $1999

http://www.whiteoutdoor.com/servlet/BrandProductDetail?ID=1617&CAT=14&SUB=206

Why not spend that same amount on a quality Ariens, Simplicity or Toro? a 28 or 32 machine would only require a few more passes for the same width and would be much easier to maneuver and store.

Here's a link to similar machine at a steep discount on Ebay. So far, no one is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Troy-Built-Polar-Blast-Snow-Blower_W0QQitemZ7740411440QQcategoryZ42230QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

im sure if it wasnt such a pain to get from job to job my sidewalk crews would love it... lol


----------



## 2 clowns mowing (Aug 12, 2006)

*track drive*

i love my handa 11 hp track drive. goes anywhereprsport


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

*Blowers*

Hi guys, new to this forum and first time poster here...I have been plowing for a few years with a GMC 2500 4x4 and myers plow. This year I am going to get into more residential "in town" driveways so I am looking to purchase a walk behind snow blower. I have been reading the posts here and I see the simplicity and aerians mentioned most it seems. I was interested in the Honda's with the tracks but was steered away from tracked machines by a couple of people, their view was that if I am working alone I will be out of luck if it breaks down because you can't really move them on your own with no power. So, I was looking at a new 28" Toro, 10 hp with power steering. It has a real nifty joystick for controlling shute angle and pitch all in one control however the joystick is made of plastic and I am worried it will break when it gets cold. What does everyone think about the Toro's and/or what brand would all you experienced blower guys recommend? Any features I should look for, and is the power steering worth it?

Thanks guys 
Great site
ET


----------

